# More international students attracted to study in Australia



## Amit_Bassi (Jun 21, 2015)

Please read before you proceed,

Its good that most of the migrants chose Australia for education and permanent settlement. All due to career counselling and admiring promotional publicity in international market. Mostly (false promises of qualifications, work and permanent residency) less of education and more of money minting schemes. Often, students had no alternative but to return home often broke and in disgrace with their families.

Institutions use education agents to attract enrol the students in Australian institutions. The education provider pays the agent a commission, usually about 20 per cent of the course fee for each student. There is no higher authority to trace these shonky institutes. And there is no body to authorise or verify wether the institute has all the facilities to teach the incoming students. As many students come for cooking courses at institutions that has no kitchens and hairdressing courses without salons. Students being told they would be eligible for permanent residency, employment or sponsorship opportunities if they undertook courses.

I am one of the victim with a trade certificate course in Graphic Pre press and multimedia in 2006-08 from Cambridge International College in Melbourne, Victoria.

Now am in my home land and working in the same profile. For my further studies/career I am been requesting my college " Cambridge International college, Melbourne" since months to provide me the diploma certificate transcripts. But they don't have any authority to revert. Don't know whom to approach or if there is any legal organisation who assist such international victims. 

Would highly appreciate to receive a reply on the same.
Thanks and regards,
Amit Bassi


----------



## Ashwani1 (Jun 21, 2015)

Dear Peter Dutton,
Minister for Immigration and Border Protection.

Welcoming the rise in student numbers from overseas and being major export earners should not be the only concern. But one should consider the negative issues as well. Especially the false promises of qualifications, work and permanent residency to the migrants.


----------

